# Media Browser 3



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Check out the new Media Browser 3.

Looks amazing. 

http://www.mediabrowser3.com/

I have been using MB for years. Tried it over XBMC a couple of times. I always try the new versions out of everything and I always continued to use MB. The new version appears it can be a stand alone version, also does not need a CODEC package. It will also have windows phone support.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been using JRiver for a while now... Media Browser looks nice though. I think I will def try it out when it becomes available!


----------

